# MHF Win The Newark Show Cup



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Just got back from the Newark show,had an enjoyable w/end,met up with old friends and made some new.Weather was cold on Fri.and Sat,but was warm and sunny today just as we had to leave  . 

Mhf have won back the cup for the best attendance by a Motorhome group  with some stiff competition from others.

We were presented with the cup which means we also get free use of one of the pavilions next year to have some fun :wink:

Thanks to our hard working marshalls RichardandMary and LadyJ.

Pictured are some of our cup-winning members with the trophy


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Well Done all that went.    

We would have been there it it wasnt for Gill's work comitments  


Richard...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations to all participants.


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done all.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Newark show cup*

Typical, my 5 mins of fame to get my photo on the site and they go and present it after I left......

Well done to everyone, we will have to go next year now to get the use out of the prize..

Thanks Jac,John,Mary and hopalong with the organisisng. Can you order some warmer weather for next year for when we collect our winnings...


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Well done in fact Very well done. Soon world leaders will come to the rallies. 8)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Newark show cup*



an99uk said:


> Typical, my 5 mins of fame to get my photo on the site and they go and present it after I left......
> 
> Well done to everyone, we will have to go next year now to get the use out of the prize..
> 
> Thanks Jac,John,Mary and hopalong with the organisisng. Can you order some warmer weather for next year for when we collect our winnings...


You wer'nt the only one Angie, John and I were missing as well when Russ turned up with it  Richard and Mary did us the honour of collecting it.

Well done all who made it possible that's you lot that all came and braved the elements with us and what a nice bunch you all were  we will have a nice warm room to all meet up in next year hopefully.

Jacquie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Well done everyone!!!!


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Well done all =D> 

How was the show ?

C&S


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Congratulations to everyone who attended.

I might go next year if we have somewhere warm to go in :lol: :lol:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Just edited the pics so you can click on them and expand in more detail,

Spot the parrot !!!!!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

well done everyone


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Dont hold your breath on the warmth of the room. It was as cold over the weekend in the Newark Pavillion as it was the first year in the entertainment pavillion . Bring your woolies with you.

Sonja


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Cup winner*

 Wish we'd been able to stay longer and get into the photograph too! Think it is well deserved for MHF - recognition at last - members out in all weathers and supporting the Club - we had a great club pitch too, right on the edge of the stands, perfect - well done Jacquie. Here's to the next one....

Sundial


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Yay Team!!!!!!!!
I really must try to get to one of these rally thingamajiggies.

Nite!
Jacquie F


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Can we have names on the photos. So we can put names to faces.

Well done. Congrats.

Thanks.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well done all who attended, good to see MHF putting out serious numbers of attendees to these events

Conrats also to the rally organisers / marshalls without whom the rally calendars would be very empty


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

They waited till we had gone to preserve the camera and stand in our spot to take the pic. 

Excellent news and well deserved to the organisers. 

Thanks for everything and will see you again soon.

Mandy & Andy


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Who is the geezer with one moonboot?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Who is the geezer with one moonboot?


Our very own Richard of RichardandMary fame i.e. the Marshalls


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have created a photo gallery album section for any attendees to upload photos into of the rally here
Newark Rally Photo Gallery Section


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Newark Cup*

 Buobn giorn tutti, and congratulations to all concerned.
Hope to be at one of the upcoming rallies.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well done everybody give yourselves a pat on the back :lol: 

Mavis


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

We are gutted that we had to leave on Sunday afternoon due to my picking up a bug - apologies to anyone who heard me throwing up in the camper 8O.
All better now - seems to have been one of those 48 hour things but it meant we missed the chance to meet some of our fellow attendees.

Marion


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

*Newark Show*

Hi all. The show it self was a little disappointing. :roll: That said it was a surpurb event Lady J and John were excellent host (ps thanks for the loan of the spanners - must buy some at the next show). Chilly it may have been but that soon disappeared by the friendly warm welcome that we recieved. Great event. :lol:

Thank you.

Alan and Jean


----------



## williamb (May 1, 2005)

just got home from show nice weekend well done to rally stewards for good friendly welcome we even got a cup of hot chocolate on arrival plus some nice tea bags.great thanks billy and sandra


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Congratulations to MHF for a very good turn out!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Well done to everyone who attended/organised the rally. M.H.F.Cup Winners 2009 8) , had a great time,thanks Jackie for the hot chocolate and t.bags.
We are at home scouring e-bay for a Karyoke..erm spell check?? machine for next year lol :wink:  




Leaky and his ever obedient wench.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

For those of you that didnt see the cup here is a piccy


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Newark 2009*

Thanks LadyJ, John & richardandmary and everyone who attended!

What another fabulous weekend and what wonderful friendly people !
We didn't want to come home! Nice to meet everyone again and make some new friends too.

Thanks for the hot choc on arrival Jackie and the T bags too: a splendid idea 

Best wishes Andrea Bob & Ellie.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We would like to thank the organisers even though we missed out on the hot chocolate  Got the tea bags and the bunch of daffodils which played havoc with my sinuses :roll: 

Don't forget that due to the kind people on this forum who pass on their tickets when they can't go themselves the numbers were higher than they might have been :lol:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you from us too. 

We all enjoyed the weekend even though to weather was poor on the Saturday. 

My kids loved the dogs at the show and even found a trader who travelled with pet rats in her caravan, although I couldnt valet the motorhome I had planned I picked up a few new customers. There could have been more traders but alround it was a good show.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Many congrats for the deserved win..........and my appologies for not saying hello to everyone (WE ARE UNSOCIABLE BEGGARS AINT WE!!)
But a warm welcome from those we did meet and I appreciated the gift of a glass with my name on it from Sonia (thanks to Gerald for getting it too me)
Great show and even better I didn't spend as much this year............I'll rephrase that.........Jenny didn't spend as much this year.

Thanks to Jackie John Richard and Mary.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Glad you liked the glass - make sure you keep it full.

Sonja


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Many thanks also from Roger and Frances for the trouble you took in organising the rally, and for the welcome you gave us. Still got the daffs in a vase at home.

Sorry we had to leave on Sunday, work called.

Will definitely attend other rallies, work permitting.

Thanks again.

prof20.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi all

Thanks once again to Jacquie/John and Richard/Mary for an excellent show rally (our first at Newark). We managed to spend some money :roll: 

And thanks, Steve (wakk44) for using our lovely van as a backdrop to the pictures in your opening post :wink:

We'll be back next year  

Gerald


----------

